

Pluto: a first concurrent web server in Gallina - p4bl0
http://coq-blog.clarus.me/pluto-a-first-concurrent-web-server-in-gallina.html

======
toothbrush
Reminds me of Lemmachine, which was written in Agda (since i'm a Haskeller i
gravitated towards that). I wonder if Lemmachine's still alive... /me looks

edit: not so much.

------
mpu
It's unclear what the grand scheme is here. Why using Coq instead of OCaml?
How are the theorem proving of Coq used and to prove what? What do we expect
from a web server anyway?

It is probably an interesting project but I don't see anything else on their
website that witnesses more than the fact that they can write monadic code.

~~~
pkhuong
"It is a research project which aims to apply the pure and dependently typed
Coq language to system programming, with inputs/outputs and fine grained
concurrency in mind. … We try to develop new programming techniques with an
extremist and purely functional approach, in the hope to lead to safer
systems."

------
mcguire
" _Note: Pluto is also the only planet discovered and undiscovered by the
Americans._ "

As an aside, the way that's put is just...sad.

~~~
drez
And not true. The IAU (an international organization) reclassified Pluto when
they settled on a common definition of planet.

~~~
hawkice
Yeah, I don't want to smear the work of good people. Neil deGrasse Tyson
gets/got a surprising amount of hate mail from children due to his involvement
in the definition of 'planet' and the reclassification, and man, he seems like
a kind and thoughtful person. Obviously, there are people who wish to see
Pluto be classified a planet that don't want good people to get hate mail from
children, but this isn't the type of thing that should be "sad" or even
controversial.

~~~
justin66
A world where classification of astronomical objects is cause for widespread
controversy sounds kind of awesome to me.

